# FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE and ASUS ZenBook 13: touchpad not working



## giocitta (Nov 6, 2020)

Again an old (but recurring) problem. I installed from scratch FreeBSD-12.2 on my Asus ZenBook 13, and everything works fine with the exception of elantech touchpad on i2c bus. I installed the iichid driver from source, and put the correct commands in /boot/loader.conf according to what suggested in https://larastechlab.blogspot.com/2020/01/i2c-touchpads-on-freebsd-130-current.html. No possibility to have the touchpad running! Should I again remove 12.2-RELEASE and install 13.0-CURRENT? Someone more expert than me would help me? Thanks.


----------



## giocitta (Nov 7, 2020)

SOLVED! libinput didn't find ELAN1402 Mouse, TouchPad and Keyboard /dev/input/events. I reinstalled it from source and my touchpad immediately got running. It was only necessary to add iichid_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf. No xorg.conf, nor xorg.conf.d/iichid.conf! Sorry to have disturbed!


----------

